# So,



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

what should I use for feed once my chicks grow up?


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Egg layer food should be good.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I feed flock raiser from the beginging to about 18 weeks old then switch to Layer feed mixed with cracked corn. And kitchen scrap from about 4 weeks old.


----------

